# Apocalypse-Ready Cabin



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.viralnova.com/apocalypse-house/

If you fear the apocalypse (or want to be incredibly prepared, no matter what) there is a house for sale in New York that is just for you. It's listed for $1.75 million. The price seems steep, but that money buys you a luxury cabin (2,000 square feet), a remote property AND a giant missile silo that has been converted into an underground bunker that could protect you and your family from any apocalyptic scenario. It's a doomsday prepper's dream.

Above the ground, the home is a luxury cabin. But below is an underground fortress that could withstand just about anything. The cabin is situated in the Adirondack Mountains. The location is isolated, away from neighbors (or potential threats). A private runway is included with the house, in case you need to fly into (or out of) the property.

The property is beautiful and seems like a simple cabin to passers by. On the inside, it's so much more. The open floor plan is full of luxurious amenities. Not only that, but when you go into the basement there is a secret door that leads into an underground basement "house" bunker.

There is an entire living space (2,300 square feet) below the cabin. It is a re-purposed cold war-era missile silo. The basement house is just as modern and beautiful as the upstairs living area. The only difference is that it's completely safe from attack and only family members can get in. There is even a stairway that leads further down giving you access to the actual missile silo. The silo is 9 stories tall; big enough for apartments or condos for multiple families.

It may seem crazy, but whoever buys this house will have the last laugh if/when humans get to the point of trying to completely kill themselves off. Or, you know&#8230;zombies.

See the full picture gallery at the above link.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

And all for only 1.75 mill!  if anyone buys it I offer my services although if you have that much dough you could probably afford better. Offer stands though.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I know some people that have been in that place. I don't recall the details but as I recall, the top portion of the bunker is clean and finished. The lower levels... well, not so nice. As with many of the silos, they've filled with water at the bottom levels and they're pretty nasty.

If you look at the AT&T long-line bunkers, they're normally one or two levels deep _but still made to handle nearby nukes and such_ but never had the water problem. These AT&T bunkers were part of a system to keep communications going across the country in the event of WWIII and normal comm lines were wiped out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I seriously question using de commissioned missile silos for a BOL, what if the otherside doesn't believe that the silo is not active???


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> I seriously question using de commissioned missile silos for a BOL, what if the otherside doesn't believe that the silo is not active???


As I recall, each country (USA, USSR/Russia) was able to monitor the disabling of the missile sites. _I believe each country used satellite views to validate the others progress._

I don't recall the exact details of what could be left in place vs. destroyed but the early missile sites (Atlas and Titan I?) had to be emptied and the rockets destroyed or dismantled. The sites could be left in place. For the newer missile types (Titan II, Minuteman?), both the missiles and sites needed to be dismantled.

One would hope that after the decommission the opponent would remove that site as a target.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> I know some people that have been in that place. I don't recall the details but as I recall, the top portion of the bunker is clean and finished. The lower levels... well, not so nice. As with many of the silos, they've filled with water at the bottom levels and they're pretty nasty.
> 
> If you look at the AT&T long-line bunkers, they're normally one or two levels deep _but still made to handle nearby nukes and such_ but never had the water problem. These AT&T bunkers were part of a system to keep communications going across the country in the event of WWIII and normal comm lines were wiped out.


I have always wondered about water in these silos. I have thought about using the bottom for storing water, but how in the world would you clean it and keep it clean? Maybe a liner or a tank?

I have been seeing this for sale on some other sites somewhere.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> I have thought about using the bottom for storing water, but how in the world would you clean it and keep it clean? Maybe a liner or a tank?


Therein lies the problem.

Details below but let's say the silo portion filled with water is 60' across and 90' high. That's 1,900,000 gallons of water.  To keep that in a liner is going to take some coin...
If the silo didn't have any chemicals, fuels, radiation, asbestos or otherwise in it, you theoretically could filter it as you wanted to use it but to think at least some of those things aren't at least residually in there would be a nieve (sp?) thought.

_
It's a cylinder shape so the volume calculation is PiR2*H (pi * radius squared * height).
Pi=3.14
Radius is probably 30 feet
Height of water filled area might be 90 feet.

That gives 254469 cubic feet of water.

There's 7.48 gallons in a cubic foot = 1,903,428 gallons of water._


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, you could pump any existing water out but the clean-up could be costly.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The biggest LSD lab ever found by the DEA was in a missile silo in Missouri. My company cleaned it up and I still have the pictures somewhere. They were very well organized.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since it is located in a state where you can't have more than 7 rounds in a magazine, I don't think this is likely to sell quickly.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> Since it is located in a state where you can't have more than 7 rounds in a magazine, I don't think this is likely to sell quickly.


yep, it's been for sale for years now, had a landing strip and a lot of land with it. I think now they are trying to sell a chunk of the land and the silo separate. They are not having much luck selling any of it. Most of these silos were sold for "pennies on the dollar" and now the folks who bought them for 8 to 10K are trying to pawn them off on "preppers" for 100"s of thousands of bucks.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

agree with heli. Pretty expensive tomb. Everyone knows about it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I seriously question using de commissioned missile silos for a BOL, what if the otherside doesn't believe that the silo is not active???


Nukes are *expensive* before you commit one you make darn sure the target is worthy..


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Forgetting the silo for a sec, this looks great, no? Nice house in the sticks, etc? I couldnt find exactly where it was (and wasnt going to go too far looking for it, since its a little out of my price range unless someone wants to loan me $1,749,999?) but how is it powered? Does it have its own water/power source?
For the silo, I cant see much use for it, and it doesnt look from the pictures that its even accessible from the top cause its been covered over, but imagine the fun you could have just exploring it! Imagine being a kid again and creeping around down there! And a pool in it to boot!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Reminds me of "Fallout" where you explore a lot of from before-the-war bunkers.


----------

